
Personal Finance Apps Doomed? - salmonz
https://medium.com/@andrewgsalmons/personal-finance-apps-doomed-1ae3e25d2f24
======
TomK32
Hey Andrew, I've read through you post, from "I'm not an accountant" to
acomplishing financial goals and when I reached "getting your spouse on board"
I was excited because that's the web-app I'm working on :)

It's still early days for my app and it is rough because, you know,
programmer-art, but it's great to see I'm not the only one with these
problems.

Re the financial goals, I have one simple feature on that now, but with more
data I see good results with R's forecast library and Excel's Goal Seek isn't
such a bad idea either. My own calculations on paper often started with "how
much money do I need by the end of each upcoming month".

~~~
salmonz
I know EXACTLY how you feel about the programmer-art. It's been years from the
initial concept to trying to make something happen... but then there might be
something already out there. For example, I was about to build my own offline
maps app until I came across one that was reasonably priced and well-equipped.
Everyone I talked to would definitely eat up this app concept if it came to
fruition.

